# Shell configuration, terminal-&command-line  colors ?



## Alain De Vos (Apr 22, 2021)

Do you use something "specific" setting for colors in your shell , eg in fish or zsh

In .zshrc I have,

```
alias zz='gnuls --color '
export TERM=xterm-256color
export COLORTERM=yes
export COLORFGBG="default;default"
export LSCOLORS="cEgxcxdxbxegedabagacad"
export EXA_COLORS="di=35"
source ./xxx/zsh-syntax-highlighting.zsh
```


----------



## jmos (Apr 22, 2021)

First the xterm: `grep XTerm ~/.Xdefaults`


```
XTerm.termName:         xterm-256color
XTerm.vt100.geometry:   140x55
XTerm.vt100.faceName:   Bitstream Vera Sans Mono
XTerm.vt100.faceSize:   9
XTerm.vt100.saveLines:  2048
XTerm.vt100.background: #161616
XTerm.vt100.foreground: lightgrey
XTerm.vt100.color0:     #000000
XTerm.vt100.color8:     #666666
XTerm.vt100.color1:     #8c110a
XTerm.vt100.color9:     #ed736b
XTerm.vt100.color2:     #3d8c0a
XTerm.vt100.color10:    #9ded6b
XTerm.vt100.color3:     #8d8d0a
XTerm.vt100.color11:    #eded6b
XTerm.vt100.color4:     #0a4b8c
XTerm.vt100.color12:    #6baced
XTerm.vt100.color5:     #8c0a74
XTerm.vt100.color13:    #ed6bd5
XTerm.vt100.color6:     #0a8c8b
XTerm.vt100.color14:    #73fffe
XTerm.vt100.color7:     #cccccc
XTerm.vt100.color15:    #ffffff
```

And the prompt (tcsh): `grep prompt ~/.cshrc`


```
set prompt = "%{\033[1;38;2;255;255;255;48;2;0;90;160m%}%N@%m%{\033[22m%} %~> %{\033[0m%} "
```

The "38;2;R;G;B" is the foreground, and "48;2;R;G;B" the background color; Root accounts always get a red color space background on my computers, while the foreground differs from machine to machine.


----------



## gotnull (Apr 23, 2021)

Hi,
Right now I use xterm as my main terminal, color settings are almost all in Xresources. 
I've removed all settings except the color ones.

~/.Xresources

```
xterm*background: #111111
xterm*foreground: #888888
xterm*pointerColor: #6EBB97
```

~/.Xresources.d/Dark

```
*.foreground:  #888888
*.background:  #0e0e0e
*.cursorColor: #AD5757
*.color0:      #000000
*.color8:      #666666
*.color1:      #cd3131
*.color9:      #f14c4c
*.color2:      #0dbc79
*.color10:     #23d18b
*.color3:      #e5e510
*.color11:     #f5f543
*.color4:      #2472c8
*.color12:     #3b8eea
*.color5:      #bc3fbc
*.color13:     #d670d6
*.color6:      #11a8cd
*.color14:     #29b8db
*.color7:      #e5e5e5
*.color15:     #e5e5e5
*.colorBD:     #ffffff
```

~/.zshrc

```
PROMPT="%F{red}%~%f %F{red}%"$":%b%f "
```


Yes the prompt is red for the normal user because I make a color theme "special BSD" for fun. I saw a section in the forum where people post a picture of their desktop I'll post mine where it'll be ready. But ... be prepared folks because you really have to be in love with the red color  
Other than that there is nothing special but as you may already know it takes time to make something that suit your eyes.


----------

